
Saluting Walt Mossberg’s career - artsandsci
https://qz.com/1042984/recode-whatever-walt-mossbergs-next-adventure-may-be-tech-journalism-owes-him-everything/
======
dogruck
I hate to be a hater, but I was never too impressed with Mossberg's reporting.
My opinion is that his platform was stronger than his content. I suppose my
claim is Mossberg was the New York Times Best Seller List of tech writing.

~~~
ddebernardy
Any odds you could name a few journalists whose reporting you find more
impressive than Mossberg's?

~~~
mc32
From a technical pov Anand Lal Shimpi perhaps? He didn't kill it on the prose
or suave approach, but on the technical detail and exactitude.

~~~
TwoNineA
The CPU guy from Ars Technica was extremely good as well.

~~~
untog
He is, but it seems silly to compare him to Walt Mossberg. They do very, very
different kinds of tech journalism.

------
jkw
A journalist among journalists.

He was probably Steve Job's most respected tech journalist. That's saying a
lot. When the early iPhones launched, only a handful of journalists had a
review device; Mossberg was one of them.

As opinionated as Jobs was, Mossberg was one of the few people where he would
not criticize nor argue when Mossberg had feedback for Apple products.

~~~
icpmacdo
Mossberg and Jobs were pretty close friends in Job's later years it seems.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
Here's Walt Mossberg (nee Mosspuppet) interviewing Steve Jobs. Definitely
NSFW. Tempus fugit.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr4pPAn-m5g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr4pPAn-m5g)

~~~
cooper12
By the way, the male equivalent of "née" that you're looking for is "né".

~~~
PhantomGremlin
I didn't know there was a female/male distinction. In my defense, Wiktionary
says: _In the original French, the masculine form né should be used when the
subject is masculine. In English, this distinction is not always followed._

But even ignoring gender I still kind of screwed it up. I was really going
more for "a.k.a.".

And I'm quite sad that so many downvoted the Mosspuppet. I really loved that
character. He really added some fun to the otherwise somewhat stuffy Walt
Mossberg.

~~~
basseq

      And I'm quite sad that so many downvoted the Mosspuppet.
    

I bet most people thought you were coining a derogative term for Mossberg with
the implication he was a puppet (mouthpiece) of Jobs/Apple. Not a literal
puppet character. (I know I did.)

------
quasimodem
I was confused that the huge photo at the top of the article is not of Walt
Mossberg.

~~~
Stratoscope
The original version of the article has an actual picture of Walt, and also
the "majestic, elegantly curved Millau Viaduct with its cable stays spread
like sails":

[https://mondaynote.com/a-salute-to-walt-
mossberg-e3c562288f0...](https://mondaynote.com/a-salute-to-walt-
mossberg-e3c562288f03)

------
leoc
Wasn't there a story some time ago about the WSJ having run a hit piece at
Apple's/SJ's behest, but using a different reporter's byline so as not to
besmirch the Walt Mossberg brand? Apologies if I am misremembering...

